# Looking To Buy A Outback 28rss



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello,

Great site!









We are looking into purchasing a 2004 28RSS, any comments? Good or bad welcomed.

Also trying to figure if a 2004 GMC Yukon will pull this trailer. 
What exactly do I need to look for to find this information?

Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where are you from??

As I am sure many will tell you here, the Tahoe is not a very good tow vehicle for a 28ft trailer, but I'll let the experts throw the numbers out at you.

Welcome to the site!!!!

Steve


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

http://www.trailerlife.com/vehicles.cfm Go there to figure out what exactly your limits are for your truck---then goto Keystones sight for the 2004 weight on the trailer and remember to add maybe a 1000# to the trailer for the awning a/c etc.. I wouldn't tow with it--just me though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The 28RSS is a nice model
As for your TV I would be concern with a WB of 116 pulling the 28RSS
As for towing capacity will depending on 2 or4 wheel drive and the gears you have in it
You may be close to your max when the TT and TV is loaded ready to go
Also consider all passengers fuel and cargo to the weight 
You wont win any races when it comes to hills
JUst my $.02

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do tell us where you are from and that helps us help you locate a good dealer or a trailer for sale.

As for the TV, it is on the short side and again it may depend on where you live and where you plan to camp on how well you will be able to tow with what you have.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome 5 fonts to the best forum on the web!

You've made a good choice in campers...whatever size you decide to buy.

What your Tahoe will tow will depend on what engine and rear end you have. As Don has already stated, your biggest concern will be your relatively short wheelbase. You DON'T want a "tail wagging the dog" situation.

You have already made the best decision you could make. You are researching your options. That way you can make an informed decision.

If your Tahoe has 2 wheel drive, the 5.3L engine and a 4:10 rear end (the maximum rating for a Tahoe), then the tow rating is 7,700 lbs. Keystone lists the 2004 28RSS at 5270lbs, but that does not include so called "options" like awning, A/C, full propane tanks, spare tire, etc. Add in your camping gear and you easliy have another 1,000 lbs of weight.

Many of us try to stay within the 80% rule, that is tow a camper that weighs appx 80% of the listed tow rating of the tow vehicle. Using the above sample, 80% of your maximum tow raing would be 6160lbs. The 2003 28RSS would weight appx 6270 lbs. Within the rating, but over the 80% rule.

Also, while your Tahoe might tow the 28RSS, how well will it do STOPPING the camper? Even with trailer brakes, you will definately feel that camper pushing you!

Bottom line is, can you tow a 28RSS with the Tahoe? Yes. Will you feel comfortable? Probably not.

Good luck with your research! You have made a good choice in selecting an Outback!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have a 2004 28RSS and love it. With our 2 boys, the Bunk House was a must have. Feel free to check out my web site for pictures of the Outback and some mods.

We decided to sell out Expedition and go for a 3/4 Ton Suburban to ensure we were towing with a properly equipped SUV.

Feel free to post more questions or PM me if you have specific question on the 2004 28RSS.


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

5 Fonts said:


> Hello,
> 
> Great site!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

We are from China, Texas about 9 miles West of Beaumont on Hwy 90.

We plan to camp at Toledobend & Rayburn lakes, also the kids want to see snow in Colorado & plan a trip to Florida.

There are 5 of us in our family & we love the sleeping arangements of the 28RSS.
We found one locally it is a 2004 nice & clean.

The vehicle is *not* a Tahoe but a GMC Yucon-XL, this is the same as a Chevy Sububan.
I am in the process of finding the gear ratio & the remainer of the specs for the Yukon.

Again thanks for all of the responses.
I'm sure you'll here from us again.

God Bless,
Mike


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5 Fonts said:


> We are from China, Texas about 9 miles West of Beaumont on Hwy 90.
> 
> We plan to camp at Toledobend & Rayburn lakes, also the kids want to see snow in Colorado & plan a trip to Florida.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the reference to a "Tahoe". That model of Yukon has a MUCH longer wheelbase than a Tahoe.

At 130" of wheelbase and 8400lbs tow rating (for a 1500 4WD) you are well within any limits. Oregon Camper tows his 28RSS with a similar vehicle.

Now, if you have the 2500 AND the Quadrasteer, you have a gem!

Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

5 Fonts,

Glad to have another Texas family on the forum.

If y'all can make it, we'd love to see you at the Spring Break Rally. See the thread here....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13181

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 5 Fonts
















!

Glad to hear you're thinking Outback








The 28RSS sounds like the perfect model for you and your family!

Post often and keep us informed on your progress,
Dawn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

5 Fonts said:


> We are from China, Texas about 9 miles West of Beaumont on Hwy 90.
> 
> We plan to camp at Toledobend & Rayburn lakes, also the kids want to see snow in Colorado & plan a trip to Florida.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers!!!!!

The 28RSS is a great unit and you and your family will have a blast. As far as the Yukon XL it will be fine on short trips with the little hills we have in Texas. As far as Colorado or Florida I would recommend an upgrade to a 3/4 Burb at some point. We made one trip in our 28RSDS to Destin Florida and that was enough for me. White knuckles.







The engine and drivetrain were adequate but the 1/2 Ton suspension was not stable enough for me.

If you have the resources get a 3/4 Ton Burb and you will be set up perfect!!!!!!!!
















Good luck
KB


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard..







We love our 28 RSDS and the bunkroom is a gem. My oldest (16) is 6'5" and the bottom bunk accomodates his length - unless he grows to more than 6'8" or so. Yikes! I don't even want to think about clothing and feeding him. And it would be time to get out the Sawzall.







. . . . . For the camper, not for him! You guys!









Any way, you'll love the bunkroom. The only thing they changed wth the RSDS is they swapped the dinette and the sofa. It makes it just a bit easier to close up and you can use the dinette when stopping for lunch. All-in-all, the 28 is a great, roomy trailer for a family of five with room to spare to bring friends. All the best in your negotiations. I hope you strike a good deal.

Scott


----------

